# Need a plant ID



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Found this one at one of the U of I's plant collections. The purple flower is from a nightshade that was nearby, but I wasn't sure what the thorned leaves were from! Any help would be recommended. Thanks in advance!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

damn, I know this!!! it starts with an s.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Solanum pyrocanthum


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Solanum pyrocanthum


Awesome! Yeah I think thats it. I'm going to try and get back over there in the next couple weeks to confirm. I think it'd look awesome in a viv. Never seen a vine w/ thorned leaves like that before!

Edit: Just saw that it gets 3'-5'...I didn't think their's was that big....I'm gonna have to go check it out again!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Ah yes - the Porcupine Tomato. That flower does go with the foliage.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its not a vine, its an annual shrub. It is awesome though


----------

